

9 Facts About Quantum Computing That Will Melt Your Mind - christianbryant
http://au.businessinsider.com/facts-about-quantum-computing-2013-7#quantum-computers-rely-on-quantum-mechanics-to-work-and-quantum-mechanics-is-crazy-1

======
quizbiz
thanks for the link

